# Is there a way to send a midi message every time you select a track in Cubase?



## afterlight82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Just wondering. Loving midi kinetics composer tools for keyswitching, but wondered if there was a way to skip the "recall" button such that you when you pick a track, it automatically jumps to your page for that instrument/sound/patch, and the obvious only way to do that is if cubase can send a midi message (eg a program change) when a track is selected...


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 9, 2015)

afterlight82 said:


> Just wondering. Loving midi kinetics composer tools for keyswitching, but wondered if there was a way to skip the "recall" button such that you when you pick a track, it automatically jumps to your page for that instrument/sound/patch, and the obvious only way to do that is if cubase can send a midi message (eg a program change) when a track is selected...



I also have really been enjoying the MIDI KINNETICS stuff, and I agree, the Recall is great, but it would be cool to have it automatic, especially when switching quickly between tons of tracks.

If you find an answer, I would love to know as well!!!


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 10, 2015)

The answer is yes. You can program a generic controller in "devices", that sends a message, once you change any track. However, if you want each tracks message to be unique, you have to configure that for each channel and therefor cannot change the order of your tracks. It only works for templates, not for tracks being added on the fly ...


----------



## afterlight82 (Oct 10, 2015)

FriFlo said:


> The answer is yes. You can program a generic controller in "devices", that sends a message, once you change any track. However, if you want each tracks message to be unique, you have to configure that for each channel and therefor cannot change the order of your tracks. It only works for templates, not for tracks being added on the fly ...



Ok - understanding this. I think this would work for our purposes. I know Cubase in and out in just about every respect, logical editor included, but I've never delved into the device editor/generic remotes. Would you create a new generic remote to do this, and if so, do you happen to know how you make the message go out on track select? Might ask Steinberg about adding it as a new feature under "midi send" for each track, like a "midi message on track select" option.


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 10, 2015)

Try to ask them, but they will not listen.  They have their own priorities what they wanna do. You must create your own generic remote, where you assign a midi command to every track in your template individually. With the track select, this is the only way it works.


----------



## afterlight82 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey - FriFlo, or anybody else, quick question if possible!
I've been staring at the Generic Remote setup for a while and I cannot for the life of me figure out how one sets up a track change to be the trigger for a midi message being sent! Any clues on how to go about that? 

Thanks!!


----------



## afterlight82 (Oct 17, 2015)

(my template is fixed so I can do this, but just cannot figure out how one configures the track selection as the "trigger")


----------



## afterlight82 (Oct 17, 2015)

Actually, no worries!!! I just figured it out


----------



## afterlight82 (Oct 19, 2015)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> I also have really been enjoying the MIDI KINNETICS stuff, and I agree, the Recall is great, but it would be cool to have it automatic, especially when switching quickly between tons of tracks.
> 
> If you find an answer, I would love to know as well!!!



I got it to work! Basically, I created a generic remote that automatically triggers the "recall" button in Composer Tools when you select a track in the project window. Works great.

What you need to do is this:

Add a new generic remote in Cubase. Delete everything on the top section (which will empty the bottom section too)
then add one entry in the top section. midi status - note on, midi channel 1, address - I did 64, max value 127, flags - just select "transmit". On the lower section, under device select "mixer". Channel/category - selected. (this will ensure you can change track layout in your project and not get it all screwed up). Value/action - selected, and lastly, flags - just push button. 

I created a new lemur midi port just for this (so as to not to confuse anything), and connected the midi output of the generic remote to that at the top of the window. Hit apply, (I also exported it for safety).

Then in lemur editor, open your template (I downloaded it from my lemur when connecting so as to save my composer tools presets). Click on the "recall" button, and look at the "project" window in the bottom right corner. You want the one marked "RECALL" in caps. click the arrow at the left to open up that folder of scripts. Select "out()". 

Leave the script exactly as is, but change execution to "On MIDI", 90 - Note On, then the midi port to which cubase is sending the message you set up in generic remote, then I just did 0-127 and 1-16 for the rest. Upload it back to your lemur and you should now have automatic switching in Composer Tools when you select a track.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow! That's fantastic!!

I'm rebuilding my template in December, so I will definitely do this! 

At 1500 tracks, it will surely take a while, but it will be worth it!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Ohreally (Dec 9, 2020)

Anyone know if this can be done in logic?


----------



## A.G (Dec 9, 2020)

Ohreally said:


> Anyone know if this can be done in logic?


Yes this is possible in Logic, however it needs special programing in the iPad (Lemur), Logic Environment etc..
At the moment AG offers correspondent Logic Pro Orchestral and Lemur templates which are included in the Articulations Pro X-DAW bundle.
Here is a short Video which proves that:




By the way X-DAW offers a Cubase & Logic (Lemur track sync) compatibility which is well outlined in this Video part:


----------



## Ohreally (Dec 11, 2020)

A.G said:


> Yes this is possible in Logic, however it needs special programing in the iPad (Lemur), Logic Environment etc..
> At the moment AG offers correspondent Logic Pro Orchestral and Lemur templates which are included in the Articulations Pro X-DAW bundle.
> Here is a short Video which proves that:
> 
> ...



Thanks, I did look into this the program only allows 16 pages tho doesn't it? I managed to create a working version using a program called osculator to which very easily sends messages out to lemur,
upto as many lemur pages as I like, it took a while to map in lemur but I mapped individual articulations to 100 different instruments.


----------

